# Best yeast for diy co2?



## Sundewd (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm starting to set up more and more co2 bottles for my growing tanks. I was wondering what kind of yeast gives the best co2 output for its cost. 
Thanks in advance,
Sundewd


----------



## MentaldisordeR (Sep 30, 2004)

so far the standard grocery store yeast, in the little packets is the best atleast for the price...theres also those alcohol yeasts and bakers yeast but they are way more expensive...aka your best bet is grocery store yeast


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am going to respectfully disagree.

I have been doing a little experimenting and have found that brewers yeast and champagne yeasts do a better job than bread yeasts and they are not very expensive at all!

11 grams of brewers yeast set me back 75¢ and 5 grams of champagne yeast was 50¢. I've gotten 6 reactors out of one packet of champagne yeast and expect a dozen out of the packet of brewers yeast.

Yeast is pretty inexpensive. Why not try a few varieties and let _us_ know which one worked the best for _you_!  

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I bought one packet of PREMIER CUVEE wine yeast a year ago. I paid $0.65 for the packet. And I still have half the packet. This yeast works well at low temperatures and high temperatures. It's so hardy that when it's time to make a new bottle I just pour off most of the liquid leaving the yeast at the bottom of the bottle and it goes back to work.

Bread yeast is good for making bread and that's about it IMHO. Hagen doesn't use bread yeast in their packets. 

If anyone is reading this and can't find the yeast I suggested then PM me and we can work out a deal.


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeast is yeast you basicly got dry yeast and you bakers yeast which comes in a block. They use bakers yeast to brew beer. Never heard of wine yeast or champagne yeast.
There is also the quality of the yeast

Ivano


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

duck said:


> Yeast is yeast you basically got dry yeast and you bakers yeast which comes in a block. They use bakers yeast to brew beer. Never heard of wine yeast or champagne yeast.
> There is also the quality of the yeast
> 
> Ivano


I have to disagree here. There are many varieties of yeast. Just because you never heard of something doesn't mean it doesn't exist. And I happen to live in the Home Brew Capitol of the US and the Micro Brew Capitol of the US. And NOT a single person or brewery that I know of uses bread yeast to brew beer. 

Your statement reeks of ignorance. Yeast is yeast. Sure. And beer is beer, they are all the same. BS. Try using Google to search for home brewing supplies. You will find out there are about 50 commercial varieties of wine and Champagne yeast and close to 100 commercial beer yeasts. It might even surprise you to know there are several different yeasts used in making bread.


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

Tons of info here http://www.wyeastlab.com/education/edinfo.htm and http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#4


----------



## MentaldisordeR (Sep 30, 2004)

Momotaro said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree.
> 
> I have been doing a little experimenting and have found that brewers yeast and champagne yeasts do a better job than bread yeasts and they are not very expensive at all!
> 
> 11 grams of brewers yeast set me back 75¢ and 5 grams of champagne yeast was 50¢. I've gotten 6 reactors out of one packet of champagne yeast and expect a dozen out of the packet of brewers yeast.


Hey thanks for that info Mike! roud: I was under the impression that it was far more expensive in comparison to the regular grocery store yeast...i think i mis-read the qsl article where they talk of the different yeasts...by the way where can you buy a pack of that yeast? thanks for clearing that out of my head!

Mark


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

I've been using Lavlin EC-1118 from the local homebrew store. Something like 75 cents a packet. There are also on-line homebrew stores if there's nothing in your neighborhood.


----------



## MentaldisordeR (Sep 30, 2004)

when you say local home brew store, do you mean a local liquor store?


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> I have to disagree here. There are many varieties of yeast. Just because you never heard of something doesn't mean it doesn't exist. And I happen to live in the Home Brew Capitol of the US and the Micro Brew Capitol of the US. And NOT a single person or brewery that I know of uses bread yeast to brew beer.
> 
> Your statement reeks of ignorance. Yeast is yeast. Sure. And beer is beer, they are all the same. BS. Try using Google to search for home brewing supplies. You will find out there are about 50 commercial varieties of wine and Champagne yeast and close to 100 commercial beer yeasts. It might even surprise you to know there are several different yeasts used in making bread.


 I JUST said i never heard of wine yeast or Champagne i NEVER said it doesnt exists. Here in Australia a lot of home brews use bakers yeast and some dont 
Yeast is yeast in making co2 of couse there is the quality of yeast to consider . I use a dry yeast you make bread from and other things like danish and crossiants it works good for me.

Maybe i should learn to answer in a better manner . No need to get crusified for,Last time i try to reply to a message in good faith.


----------



## MentaldisordeR (Sep 30, 2004)

its actually not based on quality...more like which can stand higher alcohol levels, well atleast in this case


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

MentaldisordeR said:


> when you say local home brew store, do you mean a local liquor store?


No, these are specialty stores that sell yeast, malt, and other supplies to folks who brew their own beer and ferment their own grape juice. Try http://www.homebrewheaven.com/vHome.htm for an on-line example. Someone on the forum was running the CO2 from his mead production into a bucket of plants a while back.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> when you say local home brew store, do you mean a local liquor store


As mentioned, we mean a home brewer's supply shop. Let us know where you are in Long Island, and we can try and search one out for you. You can ask your folks to take you to one, we'll vouch it's for your aquarium, you aren't up to something else!

If you are at a complete loss, let me know. I am off next week and can swing by the shop I go to and mail you a packet of yeast to try.

Mike


----------

